# Открытый раздел > Клуб семейной культуры «Леля» >  Слинг-парад 2011!!! Стартуем)

## kiara

Итак, скоро закончится лето и мы будем праздновать *Всемирную Неделю слингоношения 2011!*
*И конечно, наш традиционный слинг-парад!!!!* 
Давайте здесь обсуждать все идеи, задумки, пожелания, замечания - словом, все, что нужно обсудим и подготовить)
*Очень бы хотелось привлечь в этот раз спонсоров*, скажем с главным призом - слингом или слинг-аксессуаром, но что-то те, к кому я обратилась, молчат...
*Есть ли у кого идеи по этому поводу?*
"Леля", конечно, возьмет на себя некоторые финансовые хлопоты, но мы же не коммерческий проект, поэтому  расходы Лели - только наш семейный бюджет и покрывает.

----------


## kiara

Пока вИдение такое:
соберемся на пл. Победы и красиво пойдем по ул.Кирова))))) Хорошо бы дойти до скв. Мира или до Театральной улицы и там провести что-то вроде слинг-тусовки, пообщаться, обменяться опытом, провести какие акции!
*1. Будет конкурс от Клуба "Леля" - на самый нежный образ матери и младенца в слинге. Приз победителя - бесплатный урок Бейби-контакт в сентябре для ребенка и родителя.*

----------


## kiara

*2. Будет конкурс от открывающегося детского Клуба на самую красивую пару ребенка и родителя в слинге - одинаково одеты, единый стиль..Вообщем - творите, фантазируйте!!!
3. Будет конкурс от Монтессори-центра на самую оригинальную пару ребенка и слингородителя! В чем будет оригинальность - решать Вам) 
Конкурсы есс-но призовые!!!!
От Детского клуба-приглашение на детский развлекательный праздник+1 час бесплатной игры в лабиринте и батуте.
От Монтессори-центра - приглашение на бесплатное занятие в соответствующей возрастной группе для мамы и ребенка или для одного ребенка.*

----------


## Амина

Я думаю, до Театралки дойдем, дальше не стОит) Главное, на площади победы не затягивать) а то опять растеряем половину народа по дороге)))

----------


## Polixenia

Мой муж готов сделать листовки с анонсом слингопарада. Для этого нужны: 1. Точная дата, время и место проведения мероприятия. 2. Примерный текст, который хотелось бы видеть на листовке с указанием всех организаторов и спонсоров. 3. Несколько больших и трогательных фоток с прошлогоднего парада (у нас винт, на котором были снимки, которые делал муж, сдох(().  

Листовки предполагаются прошлогоднего размера, но оформление почти наверняка будет другое. 

Хорошо было бы, чтобы листовки были готовы хотя бы за неделю до часа Х. Тогда могу взять на себя распространение части листовок.  

Также со своей стороны могу обеспечить анонс слингопарада в нескольких городских СМИ)

----------


## kiara

Большущее спасибо!!!
Точная дата - 17 сентября, место сбора пл. Победы, а на Театральной улице проведем что-то в роде флеш-моба) Точные формулировки, время и проч. моменты позже напишу здесь.
По фото, думаю с фотосета, который будет на этих неделях, как нельзя лучше подойдут. Итого, информация + фото будут не позже 3 сентября.

----------


## Polixenia

Хорошо, фотки ждем (надо несколько снимков, где слингомам было бы побольше). 

Примерный текст хотелось бы увидеть пораньше, чтобы можно было сделать проект листовки, а фотографии вставить потом уже не проблема. 

И во сколько начало?

----------


## Амина

В 11, наверное? Чтобы в 12 точно быть на Театралке...

----------


## kiara

Кстати - да, я тоже подумала про 11.
Всех устроит ведь, да?
Текст - сейчас разберемся со спонсорами-участниками и будет текст) думаю, что к выхам 100%, а то и пораньше.

----------


## kiara

Ох, из-за этого Дня города никого толком не могу выловить(((
Сегодня к ночи текст основной скину, а по спонсорам может после вых-х допишу.

----------


## Polixenia

главное, чтобы в тексте не очень много буковок было, а то листовка-то маленькая. Муж в прошлом году мучался, когда упихивал много текста на маленькую площадь и при этом пытался сделать так, чтоб это было читаемо и красиво.

----------


## Polixenia

да, 11 часов - нормальное время. В любом случае, опоздавшие смогут на Театралку подойти.

----------


## kiara

Оксан, скинь мне почту, куда материал отправить, а то фото огромные, я сама уменьшать не буду, пусть муж изменит размер, как нужно.

----------


## Polixenia

Пишу в личку.

----------


## kazangi

Для слинг-парада разыскиваю черный или темносерый слинг!

----------


## Амина

омама чернильный не пойдет? могу найти S-ку.

----------


## kazangi

пойдет! спасибо, Маришка!!!!

----------


## Амина

всё, договорилась, будет  :Smile:

----------


## Polixenia

Девочки, муж сделал листовочку. Сейчас попробую выложить. Просьба высказать пожелания, замечания 

Ну, и вопросы по существу. Сколько надо распечатать листовок? 50, 100 штук? Меркантильный момент: за чей счет? Могу узнать, сколько будет стоить распечатать листовки в типографии нашего агентства. Расценки напишу в понедельник утром. Если кто-то сможет распечатать дешевле, тогда готова прислать листовку на нужное мыло.

----------


## Polixenia

Небольшая информация про слингопарад будет на полосе "Афиша" в следующем номере "Калужского перекрестка". В понедельник-вторник заметочку про наше мероприятие разместим на сайте "КалПера". 
Оксан, не знаю, получила ли ты мой ответ, на всякий случай дублирую свою просьбу здесь: нужно для заметки написать несколько лирических строчек от имени организаторов про то, зачем вообще надо проводить слингопарады.

----------


## kiara

Ответ видела, ага.Пару строчек напишу, времени ужас, как не хватает. 
По существу, там, где спонсоры, вместо адреса оставь, пожалуйста, сайт: Монтессори montessori-kaluga.ru Детский клуб nemo-club.ru, Леля - kalugaDeti.ru  И название Монтессори Центра не "в Калуге" а Монтессори-центр Калуга
А что с фото? Не стали добавлять?
Узнай цены, конечно - по ним и определим тиражи проч.моменты. Какой у неё размер? я тоже посмотрю, сколько у нас будет сделать.

----------


## Polixenia

хорошо, завтра все поправим. 

А фоты я как бы и не получила...

муж сказал, что без фот даже лучше, потому что больше текста влезает, а так либо шрифт надо меньше делать, что не очень хорошо, либо текст резать...

Размер листовки тоже уточню. Как в прошлом году, наверное.

----------


## kiara

То есть "как бы"?! Не поняла...Я отправила три шт - папу со слингом, Татьяну и Настю...объем большой, да, но уведомление об отправленных было... Ну без фот, так без фот. По-моему мило и так)

----------


## Noireverte

Электронная почта плохо подходит для передачи файлов большого размера, она для этого просто не предназначена. Большинство бесплатных почтовых сервисов имеет ограничение в 10 мегабайт на письмо (то есть прикрепленные файлы в сумме должны быть не более 8-9 мегабайт). Gmail позволяет пересылать до 20 Мб, а freemail до 5 Мб. Ограничение обычно срабатывает во время приема письма, а не отправки. Что касается уведомлений, то, в отличие от SMS, в электронной почте приходят уведомления только о НЕдоставленных сообщениях (и только в том случае, если администратор принимающего сервера не запретил их отсылку). Если письмо было доставлено, то обычно ничего не приходит.

Для передачи больших файлов лучше использовать популярные файлообменники, позволяющие поставить пароль на скачку файла. Например, narod.ru. Ну и если передаваемая информация конфиденциальна, имеет смысл перед закачкой упаковать файлы в архив RAR с паролем.

----------


## Polixenia

> То есть "как бы"?! Не поняла...Я отправила три шт - папу со слингом, Татьяну и Настю...объем большой, да, но уведомление об отправленных было... Ну без фот, так без фот. По-моему мило и так)


нееет... к сожалению, фоты не дошли :Frown: (((

----------


## Polixenia

*Noireverte*, спасибо большое за информацию! у меня ящик на яндексе, бесплатный, да (я даже не знала, что есть платные). Муж сказал, что закинет листовку на файлообменник. Попозже дам ссылочку.

----------


## yakudza

мне листовочка понравилась! и картинка очень миленькая!
только не нравится, что мамочка коленкой в спонсоров упирается)))

----------


## kiara

Катюшка))))) 
Если уменьшить про спонсоров, указав только сайты, думаю, что надпись значительно подсократится. да?
Хм...я отправляла фото в ДР (домашний ребенок))) тоже со своего обычного ящика - все дошло, а размер тоже был ого-го...

----------


## Polixenia

так, юридические адреса спонсоров убрали, оставив только инетовские. Как там получилось в этом случае с коленочкой, если честно, еще не видела) 

*Теперь про печать: одна листовка размером в одну четверть альбомного листа стоит 6 рублей. Итого, если печатать 100 штук, получится 600 рублей.* 

Оксан, по поводу так и не дошедших фоток... как я поняла из объяснения *Noireverte*, в случае, когда отправляется объемное письмо, имеют значение качественные характеристики не ящика отправителя, а ящика получателя (*Noireverte*, поправьте, если я неправа). К тому ж, как я понимаю, у ДР корпоративный ящик, наверное, это тоже имеет значение. Мне, например, на мою корпоративную почту приходят объемные письма. Без проблем. Но админы все равно иногда просят, чтобы мы предупреждали отправителей, чтобы те слали открытки поменьше.

----------


## Амина

Да, заранее опять не получилось листовки распространить.... Хоть бы погода не подкачала...

----------


## Polixenia

по предварительным данным, в субботу ожидается переменная облачность, небольшой дождь, +14...+15))) Но это долгосрочный прогноз, наверняка после среды все поменяется. Будем надеяться, что в лучшую сторону)

----------


## Polixenia

Выкладываю правленный вариант листовки. Если все норм, то буду выкладывать ее в качестве основной фоты на Одноклассниках. В прошлом году нас, вроде, не забанили. Надеюсь, в этом тоже пальчиком не погрозят)

----------


## Polixenia

Все! я обновила фоту на одноклассах!!!

----------


## Polixenia

млин... фоту забанили(((

----------


## Амина

Посмотрим, у кого терпения больше?))) Я тоже выложила на классники)))

----------


## Амина

Да, блокируют моментально. Но только с главного. В ленте же видно, что просто фото загрузили?

----------


## kazangi

в ленте тоже пропадает, просто пустая картинка

----------


## Амина

Перегрузила в фотоальбом. Видно в ленте?

----------


## kazangi

видно теперь

----------


## kiara

А если вконтакте? Там блокируют?
А в прошлом году, помню были такие листовочки у вас же....
Забыла - листовка ок. Если сделать сотню - реально их раскидать где? Или лучше 50? *не с целью экономии, с целью простой рациональности - нужна эта сотня? я даже не знаю, где/кому столько раздать*

----------


## kazangi

я себе сделала в контакте, посмотрим...

----------


## yakudza

> Забыла - листовка ок. Если сделать сотню - реально их раскидать где? Или лучше 50? *не с целью экономии, с целью простой рациональности - нужна эта сотня? я даже не знаю, где/кому столько раздать*


Мне думается, можно их по городу расклеить на афишных тумбах. 
Эх, кто только пойдет, в такую погоду, да с детьми...

Может напечатать их к четвергу, раздать всем по десяточке - и мы понемножку кое-где повесим. А?

----------


## Polixenia

> Мне думается, можно их по городу расклеить на афишных тумбах. 
> Эх, кто только пойдет, в такую погоду, да с детьми...
> 
> Может напечатать их к четвергу, раздать всем по десяточке - и мы понемножку кое-где повесим. А?


Да, на афишных тумбах можно попробовать расклеить, а вот просто на столбах уже нельзя - штрафануть могут.

----------


## Polixenia

> я себе сделала в контакте, посмотрим...


В контакте не блокируют, там, по-моему, можно все, что угодно, публиковать. Ну, или почти все...

----------


## Polixenia

Млин, второй раз пишу ответ в тему, а он пропадает(((

----------


## Polixenia

Да, 100 штук, наверное, многовато будет. Тем более, времени не так много осталось.

Часть листовок, как сказала Катя, можно было бы расклеить на тумбах. Немножко надо оставить для самого слингопарада, чтобы раздать участникам, особенно незнакомым, которые еще не в курсе, на каких ресурсах ловить единомышленников. 

Еще несколько штук, думаю, можно было закинуть в женские консультации. Обязательно - в детские поликлиники (тем более, там в четверг день здорового ребенка, практически наша целевая аудитория). Хорошо было бы засветиться в крупных детских магазинах типа "Лапушки", "Кораблика", "Дочек-сыночек", "Детского мира" (тем более, там иногда продаются правильные слинги). Но ведь просто так туда не придешь? надо с кем-то договариваться? Еще детские центры есть...

На окнах маршруток тоже можно приклеить...

Оксан, в твоей типографии какие расценки? 

*Если что, файл с листовкой можно скачать тут:* 

Название: Sling_2011.rar 
Размер: 7.08 Мб
Доступен до: 2011-10-11 22:01:14 
http://ifolder.ru/25687420 

или

http://depositfiles.com/files/bri1qnpha

----------


## Polixenia

Девочки, я создала встречу в контакте: http://vkontakte.ru/id3392716#/event30224791

Добавляйтесь сами и зовите друзей)

----------


## yakudza

Если листовка завтра будет готова, то вечером возьму 10 штук, постараюсь развести в четверг до фотосета, т.е. в первой половине дня.
У кого с МамаТутой хорошие отношения? Занесите им несколько штучек. 
Кто может? Надо бы поторопиться, а то пройдем гордо впятером под дождиком и сё)))

----------


## yakudza

> Девочки, я создала встречу в контакте: http://vkontakte.ru/id3392716#/event30224791
> 
> Добавляйтесь сами и зовите друзей)


Я не смогла найти эту встречу.

----------


## kiara

Оксан, сделай 50 шт по 6 руб, нормальная цена абсолютно, я отдам деньги за них сама и тоже какую-нибудь  часть возьму раскидать где. Где, когда деньги передать или могу куда кинуть.
Насчет дет.магазинов - они обычно против рекламы подобного рода, это вообще общественная акция, ДМ попросит разрешение на проведение акции показать, которого у нас, кстати и нет)))) *уже неделю думаю - нужно ли все таки сделать заявку)* Лапушка-Малышка в принципе что-то несговорчивые стали, остальные не знаю, не бываю там.
Могу узнать у Марианны насчет МамаТуты, думается, что против она не будет...
Попробую положить немного в магазин у парка "Мир детства". В парке бы тоже хорошо, но погода, ёлки-палки))))) парк пустой весь)
В маршрутках нужно разрешение хозяина, водители часто по найму, они ниче не решают...Если только у кого знакомые есть.
Вообщем, подумайте все, кто где сможет без осложнений разложить листовочки.

----------


## yakudza

Оксана, если еще не печатали листовки, позвоните, пожалуйста мне по тел. 8-910-520-0741. Катя
Есть вариант подешевле.

----------


## kazangi

мы можем распространить немного - в нашу детскую поликлинику отнести и на остановке приклеить

----------


## Kusya

можно и в детский клуб "ГородОК", я спросила у Оли, она не против. только я сама не смогу отнести, мы в калуге будем только на следующей неделе, на всякий случай ее телефон 8-910-525-54-30.
а еще есть магазин "Товары для детей" рядом с магазином LG у стадиона, я им как-то листовочки оставляла, они дружелюбные))

----------


## kiara

*Девочки, внимание:
Марина с оператором в 15:3- будут только выезжать, так что начало можно отложить на 15 минут (запас для любителей опаздывать!)*

----------


## Polixenia

Девочки, какая-то определенность по листовкам появилась??? 

Катя, только сейчас увидела ваше сообщение, до инета весь день не могла добраться. 

Если что, я могу занести несколько листовочек в "Городок", это рядом с моим домом практически. И еще в детскую поликлинику на Вилонова.

----------


## yakudza

Определенность появилась! Увидели сообщение, и что ж не звоните?))) Я ж не знаю, печатать или нет?

----------


## Polixenia

отчитываюсь перед общественностью - все листовки отнесла в поликлинику на Вилонова. На "Городок" не хватило. Да и не уверена, что надо было туда нести. А вот на Вилонова сегодня было немерено родителей с мелкими детками (даже странно, ведь не день здорового ребенка). Нескольким папашкам и мамашкам вручила листовочки прямо в руки. Один папик просто носил ре на ручках и с интересом рассматривал нас с Лизоном. Другой папашка ходил с кенгурой (правда, лицом к себе, хотя бы это радует), решил, что мы - "свои" люди))) даже поинтересовался, "как называется наша кенгуру". Ну, я, конечно, скромно объяснила, что это вообще-то слингорюкзак и что в кенгуру носить деток не совсем правильно. 

Еще наблюдала сегодня несколько мамочек, которые упаковывали своих масек в здоровые комбезы под душераздерающие крики самих масек. Вспомнила, как со старшей так же мучалась когда-то. И порадовалась, что с Лизкой благодаря слингам и слингокурткам этого ужаса удалось избежать. Девочки, как, имея младенца, вообще можно прожить без слингокуртки???)))

----------


## Polixenia

Слингопарад уже во всю комментят: http://kp40.ru/index.php?cid=600&nid=384898
Комментаторы, правда, не всегда добрые, но это нормально)

----------


## kazangi

смешно про деньги и про выборы)))))))))))))))) все в кучу))

----------


## Polixenia

ага-ага, меня тоже насмешило. Но есть такая категория людей, которым везде мерещатся заговоры) 

и еще про перекрытие улицы Кирова повеселило)

----------


## yakudza

у меня может с чувством юмора плохо, но... лучше б я не читала! Прям всё настроение перебили.
Вот умеют же у нас всякую светлую идею обос*ать.

----------


## Noireverte

А меня комменты порадовали, очень весело. Катя, там нет ни одного умного негативного сообщения, нет причин огорчаться.

----------


## kiara

согласна-умного нет, но читать гадости приятного все равно мало. Мне тоже не понра и не повеселило, вообще меня удручает настроение общества *простите за такое слово* а-ля быдло, единственное что волнует - это деньги и ум других! Это что ли по принципу "у кого чего болит"?)) Все это печально(
А вообще, ёлки-палки, я ж за другим пришла!!!!
Пришла написать, что мы просто преотлично повеселились сегодня!!!!!!!!!!!! И море позитива и море улыбок и совершенно спокойные детки))))) - это ж просто сказка какая-то!!! Даже солнышко вышло к нам) Мы просто разогнали всю эту серость, хмурость и мокрость))))
Ура всем пришедшим!!!! И большое спасибо за чудесную субботу)
А еще мы классно посидели в кафешке, повеселили там местную публику, а мы с Ритой и малышкой еще и добрались до выставки-ярмарки Театр вещей, суперско там погуляли, я закупилась натуральным мыльцем,всякими разностями милыми, необычными музыкальными штуками, пообщалась с улыбчивыми и красивыми людьми и только-только вернулись довольные домой)
Считаю *скромно так)))*, что третий слингпарад прошел отлично!!!!
На 4-й закажем знамя))) из слинга)

----------


## Polixenia

да ну, девочки, не надо так серьезно относиться к высказываниям дураков, которым всюду мерещатся заговоры. Вы ж слингомамы, по идее, у вас (у нас) уже должен был выработаться иммунитет на подобные вещи. 

К тому ж осень сейчас... обострение... ну, вы понимаете

----------


## Амина

Да, парад был преотличный! С каждый годом все лучше и лучше!)

----------


## МаАрЛея

Хочу встретиться со Спиридоном, по моему ему нужен врач.Там на лицо пушечное ранение в голову.

Парад потресушечный!!!!!!!!!!! Все такие солнечные!!!!!!!!!!! И погоду расшевелии!!!!

----------


## Polixenia

Если б там только спиридон был неадекват, тогда еще ладно. Но там же много больных на голову. Со всеми встречаться - здоровья не хватит)))

----------


## Амина

Слингородители, как создадите альбомы с сегодняшними фотками, не забудьте поделиться ссылкой! =)))

----------


## tinytanya

девочки, а слинговстреча с термосами и печенюшками для пролетевших со слингопарадом намечается? как в прошлом году.

----------


## Амина

У нас же теперь Леля есть!) Намечается открытые сезона с тортом! =)

----------


## mamaRita

Парад был хорош! :Smile:  Радуют новые лица каждый год и стабильное число участников в размере нескольких десятков :Smile:  (погода никого не напугала, ура!!!) Все кто мимо - давайте в Лелю!!! Там все то же самое, только еще душевней, еще свободней и... вкуснее конечно же :Smile: ))

----------


## mamaRita

Напоминаю, что Ника обещала показать наш слингпарадчик в понедельник, 19.09 в одном из вечерних выпусков новостей (их два).

----------


## tinytanya

было бы замечательно)))

----------


## kazangi

у меня ники неееет(((((((((((((((((

----------


## МаАрЛея

Приходи вместе веселее!!!!!!!

----------


## kazangi

ой, точно, у тебя же есть!!! приду-приду))

----------


## Jazz

> Напоминаю, что Ника обещала показать наш слингпарадчик в понедельник, 19.09 в одном из вечерних выпусков новостей (их два).


В программе и на сайте Ники насчитала 3 выпуска вечером: 19.30, 21.30, 23.30. Так что ожидание обещает быть томным.)))

----------


## yakudza

Мне тоже все понравилось. Правда, нас погода напугала, с пл. Победы мы укатили в теплую ванну)))
У меня есть несколько приличных снимков. Выложить не смогу, могу передать тому, кто выложит)) Судя по групповой фотографии, нас было около 30 человек, не считая тех, кто подтянулся на Театралку (если такие были). Приятно очень!

А кто же победил в номинациях? И куда отправляется?))))

----------


## kazangi

http://www.kp40.ru/index.php?cid=600&nid=387581

----------


## yakudza

Поздравляю победителей, вы правда были супер!!!

----------


## kazangi

девочки, на групповой фотке справа папа стоит, у него хип-сит???

----------


## Веснушка

да, Ирин, у него хип-сит. Мои знакомые. еще у одной мамы с силикатного видела хип-сит. говорит, удобно.

----------


## МаАрЛея

фотографии с парада :
http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?albumid=30
)))))))))))))

----------


## Амина

http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?albumid=31 мои фотографии с парада. Без хронологии и приблизительно в обратном порядке) но по одной мне лениво было грузить =)

----------


## Jazz

Вот фотки с парада и вот еще фотки.

----------


## Jazz

А вот ссылка на архив почти на 1 гиг со всеми фотками (их там больше, чем в альбомах) в полный размер.

----------

